# [CDRom] No puedo montar CD audio (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

No puedo montar los CD de audio originales ni los CD que he hecho con el brasero a partir de ficheros mp3.

os dejo lo que me sale y lo que tengo en el /etc/fstab:

root@localhost:/home/alex# cat /etc/fstab |grep dvd

/dev/hdb	/media/dvd	udf,iso9660	user,noauto,exec,utf8	0	0

root@localhost:/home/alex# mount /media/dvd

mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/hdb está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

   En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe

   dmesg | tail   o algo parecido

root@localhost:/home/alex# 

root@localhost:/home/alex# dmesg | tail

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 2496

UDF-fs: No anchor found

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdb, iso_blknum=16, block=16Last edited by will198 on Tue Dec 29, 2009 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues que no tienes soporte para ficheros UDF, tienes que seleccionar el modulo en filesystems compilarlo e instalarlo, no te hace falta más que ese modulo en modo <M> por tanto te servirá el kernel que tienes, despues de eso ya te dejará montar el dvd.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos y gracias por contestar...

Dentro de la config del kernel en el sitio donde indico más abajo he cambiado el módulo de compilarlo dentro del kernel a compilarlo como módulo (antes tenía <*> ISO.... y <*> UDF file...) entiendo que os referís a esto, ¿no?, de todas formas no entiendo por qué antes no funcionaba si estaba compilado dentro del kernel... cuando termine os digo si funciona...

File systems  ---> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems:

  │ │                                      <M> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]   Transparent decompression extension                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                      <M> UDF file system support                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                       

¿hay alguna opción adicional del kernel que tenga que activarse?

Gracias y ¡¡¡Feliz navidad!!!

----------

## will198

Hola, compilando estos driver como módulos sigue sin funcionar.

He leído en internet que los cd de audios no se montan (y to poniendo todo tipo de mount /dev/hdb...) el caso es que dicen que dando al play del programa de reproductor de sonido deberían de funcionar y oirse... pues bien de los varios programas que he probado solo me funciona el banshee... es decir, con este programa cuando meto un cd de audio me lo reconoce y me lo reproduce, incluso importa canciones...

Pero ni el rhythmbox ni el smplayer ni el sound-juicer ni el grip me reconocen el cd... de hecho cuando meto el cd de audio se me abre automáticamente el smplayer y me da un error...

¿alguna idea?

Mi intención era usar el rhythmbox para gestionar la música... pero parece ser que no es posible

----------

## esteban_conde

A bote pronto se me ocurre que el usuario debe pertenecer al grupo audio, por otro lado el usuario debe poder montar (si ya se que los CDs de musica no se montan, pero para que el reproductor tenga acceso al dispositivo el usuario tiene que tener permisos, en todo caso para salir de dudas llama a audacious como root -->boton derecho sobre el marco --> play location -->tecleas cdda:// y pulsas intro, si como root funciona y como usuario no, se supone que la cosa va de permisos).

No se si esto será efectivo, pero parece que cumples con todos los requisitos y si no funciona bien podria ser por lo que te digo anteriormente.

----------

## will198

Hola Esteban_conde y resto,

he probado a inciar audacious desde consola de root y he hecho lo que me dices... y sigue sin funcionar(creo que no es cuestión de permisos porque el banshee como usuario funciona, y con el usuario puedo leer datos y grabar CD... incluso puedo grabar CD de audio), lo que sale en la consola es lo siguiente

** (audacious:4259): WARNING **: Could not open 'cdda://', no transport plugin available.

** (audacious:4259): WARNING **: Unable to read from cdda://, giving up.

** (audacious:4259): WARNING **: Cannot play cdda://: no decoder found.

si pongo:

root@localhost:/home/alex# audacious /dev/hdb (el hdb es el dvd con el cd de audio)

sale lo siguiente:

YPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

MADPlug-Message: Rejecting file:///dev/hdb; cannot read from file.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

unix-io: read failed: Error de entrada/salida.

alsa-gapless: snd_device_name_hint failed: Argumento inválido.

(audacious:4296): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(audacious:4296): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_emit_valist: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(audacious:4296): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(audacious:4296): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_emit_valist: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(audacious:4296): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(audacious:4296): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_emit_valist: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

me imagino que varios errores serán de ejecutar audacious desde consola como root... pero creo que hay otros de intentar leer el /dev/hdb

os pongo tb la salida del cd-info (he leido en internet sobre este comando pero no se muy bien que hace), parece que lo detecta bien. ¿no?

root@localhost:/home/alex# cd-info 

cd-info version 0.80 i686-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (c) 2003, 2004, 2005, 2007, 2008 R. Bernstein

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

CD location   : /dev/hdb

CD driver name: GNU/Linux

   access mode: ioctl

Vendor                      : HL-DT-ST

Model                       : DVDRAM GSA-H12L 

Revision                    : VL01

Hardware                                  : CD-ROM or DVD

Can eject                                 : Yes

Can close tray                            : Yes

Can disable manual eject                  : Yes

Can select juke-box disc                  : No

Can set drive speed                       : No

Can read multiple sessions (e.g. PhotoCD) : Yes

Can hard reset device                     : Yes

Reading....

  Can read Mode 2 Form 1                  : Yes

  Can read Mode 2 Form 2                  : Yes

  Can read (S)VCD (i.e. Mode 2 Form 1/2)  : Yes

  Can read C2 Errors                      : Yes

  Can read IRSC                           : Yes

  Can read Media Channel Number (or UPC)  : Yes

  Can play audio                          : Yes

  Can read CD-DA                          : Yes

  Can read CD-R                           : Yes

  Can read CD-RW                          : Yes

  Can read DVD-ROM                        : Yes

Writing....

  Can write CD-RW                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-R                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-RAM                       : Yes

  Can write DVD-RW                        : No

  Can write DVD+RW                        : No

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa mano de ufed y mirate las USE creo que cdaudio es indispensable para que funcione los CDs de musica en los reproductores, si no tienes esa use la pones y recompila algun reproductor.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Buena herramienta la de ufed... no la conocía y para ver uses está muy bien

he añadido las siguientes uses:

cdda cddax cdparanoia

que tenían buena pinta... me ha recompilado los plugins del audacious nosequé del mplayer y 2 programas más...

El caso es que el audacious ya reproduce CD de audio (antes no)... pero no con el audacious cdda sino a pelo y pulsando un boton de play cd audio...

ni el mplayer ni el rhythmox reproducen cd de audio y el sistema (xfce) sise haciéndose un lio cuando le meto un cd de audio (lo intenta abrir con el smplayer y este no reconoce nada de nada)... por cierto el sound-juicer ya ripea cd de audio...

alguna idea para lo del rythmbox y el resto de historias???

----------

## esteban_conde

El xfce supongo que tendrá algo en el menu equivalente al "preferencias" de gnome donde podrás cambiar el programa que te abra los CDs de audio por defecto.

El resto de reproductores no puedo decirte nada excepto que puede pasarte lo mismo que me ha pasado a mi con audacious que antes abria los cdaudio a traves del truco cdda:// y ahora ya lo hace de forma más intuitiva, pon en google el nombre del reproductor en cuestion junto a la palabra cdaudio y a leer  :Laughing:  .

----------

## will198

Si he estado buscando el "preferencias de Xfce" pero no lo encuentro... no se donde leí que se establecía en /home/user/.local/share/applications/default.list

pero hay no está (hay algunas aplicaciones pero no todas).

Con respecto a lo de google: "rhythmbox cdaudio" ya lo he probado... de hecho he probado de todos linux: cdaudio, gentoo cdaudio... etc

y he visto que el problema se repite por distribuciones y por programas... casitodos les pasa que con el banshee si que pueden pero con el resto no (yo he probado, rhythmbox, listen, exaile, smplayer, mplayer, xine, y no se cuantos más), el caso es que me da a mi que los que no funcionan es porque manejan algun "paquete/democio/fichero_config/lo que sea" comun a todos y que no va... el banshee tiene pinta de que gestiona el asunto de manera propia igual que el audacious que cuando le he instalado un plugin de cdaudio ya si que va, o el atunes que como lo he instalado bajándome el instalador de la página web (no esta en los "repositorios" de gentoo) debe gestionar el tema de manera propia...

A la gente que tenía el problema en ubuntu instalaron no se que paquete de permisos (que no está en gentoo) y se les solucionó, a otros reiniciando la máquina con el cd de audio dentro y se les solucionó, o reinstalando el rhythmbox (yo he probado a recompilarlo varias veces y nada)... y a otros se les ha solucionado sólo o se dieron por vencido y se pasaron a banshee

En fin que me tendré que acostumbrar al banshee de turno... la verdad es que me da igual uno que otro pero era por mi mujer que en rhythmbox esta todo puesto en iconos y es mucho más sencillo de manejar... (como no sea super sencillo me machaca con que que hacemos con linux que con el itunes se hace así o asao... y es mucho mejor)

En fin que dejo el hilo abierto por si a alguien se le ocurre algo

un saludo y gracias a todos

----------

## esteban_conde

Mplayer tambien lo reproduce si se compila con la use cdparanoia, la interface gráfica no la he probado pero desde la consola en mi caso funciona así: mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/hdd cdda://

Dile a tu mujer que es más bonito así que con tato smarticon.

¡Ah! detras de cdda:// con cifras consigues que se vaya a la pista que más te guste cdda:// 1 seria la primera 1-4 seria un rango etc.

----------

## will198

Ok, con lo que me pones el mplayer tb funciona...

De todas formas he visto que el problema es del xfce, cuando entro en gnome si que lo "monta" como audio y cuando hago doble click en el icono del cd "montado" el programa que sea y funciona perfectamente (rhythmbox, mplayer, exaile... el que sea) pero en xfce no... de todas formas he desistido de esto... de momento.

Gracias ya que he aprendido varias cosas de los cd de audio, al menos ahora ya se que no se monta  :Smile:  y he descubierto el ufed

un saludo a todos

----------

## will198

Hola a todos...

Como a otros foreros de otras distros se me ha arreglado solo  :Smile: 

El rhythmbox ya reconoce cdaudio... ayer no funcionaba y hoy si  :Smile: 

Lo único que he hecho desde ayer a hoy ha sido recompilar el kernel, pero lo único que he tocado ha sido, añadir la opción de escritura y debug en el fs ntfs, cambiar de build in a modulo el driver del cdrom (el iso nosecuantos y el otro que está pegado... de todas formas esto ya lo probé, y nada), y añadir el módulo para el lenguaje de code_noseque 850...

esto me da a mi que no debería afectar...

y ayer probé lo del mplayer como me comentó esteban conde... como no sea que se gravó algo en algún fichero de config, y el rhytmbox use el mplayer para pinchar los cdaudio??

bueno como dicen, está bien lo que bien acaba... pero no me gusta esto de no saber por que ahora si que funciona  :Sad:  y antes no

un saludo a todos y cierro el tema

----------

